# deal of the day!  (yes it's unbelievable)



## bobcycles (Nov 3, 2018)

2 immaculate looking Middleweights with the Tank Lights.....

50 pair.
wow

https://rockford.craigslist.org/bik/d/antique-bikes/6739310442.html


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 3, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> 2 immaculate looking Middleweights with the Tank Lights.....
> 
> 50 pair.
> wow
> ...



Do you want them? I can do a pickup and ship to you lol.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 4, 2018)

not a MW fan....but a good price for a pair o those thangs


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2018)

The men’s bike is $200 all day long in that condition!


----------

